# Can anyone help me understand..



## 504Plumber (Jan 26, 2011)

How something like this gets into a 2" line for some A/C drains and a glass filler drain.

It is a cooks shirt as we were told by one of the kitchen staff.


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

Did you come up in a floor drain in their locker room?


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

Seen some strange things in my drain cleaning adventures, but that one has got me stumped.

Maybe someone was hiding evidence. A McDonalds I used to service would dumpy towels down the mop sink. A wal-mart had a full size beach towel come out in a manhole.


----------



## 504Plumber (Jan 26, 2011)

DesertOkie said:


> Did you come up in a floor drain in their locker room?


Lol nope, this was only 2 feet after the 90 in the slab, there are no open drains around here and it all goes to the grease trap.


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

Finders keepers. :laughing:


----------



## affordabledrain (Nov 24, 2009)

nice snag dude. what machine and cable did you use?


----------



## Titan Plumbing (Oct 8, 2009)

Looks like a General.


----------



## 504Plumber (Jan 26, 2011)

Titan Plumbing said:


> Looks like a General.



ding ding, general with a 1/2" cable.


----------



## affordabledrain (Nov 24, 2009)

cool. I saw the orange after I posted.

Nice work again


----------



## 504Plumber (Jan 26, 2011)

This was a last ditch run again, I ran a few times and cable kept binding like the line was rotten. The line broke right above the slab in a hub, if I hadn't gotten that shirt out we were going to start breaking the floor, thank god it came out.


----------



## drs (Jun 17, 2011)

Just the other day I pulled out a 6 inch lage Tiolet brush out of a 3 inch line. I knew Something was up when My Trojan Sewer Equipment Pony kept on Binding up on something. It made it thru 70 feet of pipe and few bends and for some strange reason did not want to slide thru a 8 bend.


----------



## PrecisePlumbing (Jan 31, 2011)

Hahaha that's too funny. Car plumber , you slay me haha


----------



## Fullmetal Frank (Jul 11, 2012)

I've haven't seen anything like that since I worked at the stockade, the inmates where always trying to see how much of thier blanket they could get to flush down the crapper


----------



## KennethCastro (Oct 10, 2012)

It will fit if you squeeze and roll it. Impossible at first but its possible...


----------

